# Found new Knitting Site?



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't know if anyone has seen this site yet, I haven't seen it on here yet, but maybe someone else knows about it

take a peak if you want God Bless

http://www.scarsdalestringtheory.com/index.htm


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks but KP takes up all my spare time!


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this site yet, I haven't seen it on here yet, but maybe someone else knows about it
> 
> take a peak if you want God Bless
> 
> http://www.scarsdalestringtheory.com/index.htm


Ironically, I'll be around the corner from them Tuesday and Wednesday, but will be on the run the whole time. I passed it when I was there two weeks ago and peeked in, but they were closed. Won't be going up again until the fall. Vicki


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

rtk1219 said:


> Don't know if anyone has seen this site yet, I haven't seen it on here yet, but maybe someone else knows about it
> 
> take a peak if you want God Bless
> 
> http://www.scarsdalestringtheory.com/index.htm


Thank you for the link. Took a peek and signed up for news letter. Information is like yarn and needles/crochet hooks, you can never have to much :?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

OMG did you see the prices of the patterns??? No thanks, not for me. So many other sites with free pattern.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful yarns. All seemed to be on sale.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> Thanks but KP takes up all my spare time!


Its yarn, not a forum like this.
I love your pooch's mug!


----------

